# Name the view



## awf170 (Jun 10, 2005)

After the suggestion from Bob R ill start the name the view thread... heres my first one, from last summer


----------



## awf170 (Jun 10, 2005)

if it is too hard ill add another pic to it... i dont think it is though


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2005)

Again, like with the *"Guess the ski area"* thread, I created a *DEDICATED ALBUM* in the Hiking gallery that will automatically size down photos to 640 pixels wide so we don't have to scroll right to view large embedded images. Please use this album for uploading photos embedded here (watch your filenames!  ). Austin - I uploaded yours and updated your URL...


----------



## Vortex (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks Austin, is that the top of Sunday River looking out onto Songo Pond?


----------



## awf170 (Jun 10, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Thanks Austin, is that the top of Sunday River looking out onto Songo Pond?


nope


----------



## Vortex (Jun 10, 2005)

Back to the skiing threads for me I see. :wink:


----------



## Cityskier (Jun 10, 2005)

This one might be easy...


----------



## awf170 (Jun 10, 2005)

Cityskier said:
			
		

> This one might be easy...



gunstock


----------



## awf170 (Jun 10, 2005)

to make mine easier it is from a ski area


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 10, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> After the suggestion from Bob R ill start the name the view thread... heres my first one, from last summer



Boy, that is a pretty odd-shaped lake.   :-?   Very distinct...must be in ME since I don't recognize it..


----------



## gwags (Jun 10, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> to make mine easier it is from a ski area



That's Whiteface looking at Placid.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 10, 2005)

Lets keep this thread rolling.  Keep the picures coming.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 10, 2005)

some one can delete this now then


----------



## awf170 (Jun 10, 2005)

gwags said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep... i love that auto road(still not as good as a hike), puts the mt washington to shame... ill post some pics of it if anyone is interested


----------



## Vortex (Jun 10, 2005)

nevermind Austin.  Just wanted it to work for you I'm editing my post.  Thankx for the update.  your thread. :wink:


----------



## Cityskier (Jun 10, 2005)

Cityskier said:
			
		

> This one might be easy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope...it's not from a ski area.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 10, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> nevermind Austin.  Just wanted it to work for you I'm editing my post.  Thankx for the update.  your thread. :wink:



you auctually thought of the guess the view idea though


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2005)

Almost ridiculously easy, but still an impressive view:


----------



## awf170 (Jun 10, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Almost ridiculously easy, but still an impressive view:




hmmm i think it is monnanock right :wink:


----------



## cbcbd (Jun 11, 2005)

Hillman's Highway, between Boot Spur and Washington - View from Hojo's on the Tuckerman Ravine Trail. Yeah, pretty easy, but it boosted my morale


----------



## cbcbd (Jun 11, 2005)

Ok, here's one:


----------



## Greg (Jun 11, 2005)

cbcbd said:
			
		

> Ok, here's one:


Adirondacks. Near the Loj. Not sure of the name of the lake. Colden?


----------



## awf170 (Jun 12, 2005)

heres one i think it is too hard but ill give it a try


----------



## MichaelJ (Jun 12, 2005)

Hmm ... is that another ADK shot? I don't recognize that ridge as being in NH or in ME.

I can't believe I didn't get the Lake Placid shot, given I've takenthe same picture.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 12, 2005)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> Hmm ... is that another ADK shot? I don't recognize that ridge as being in NH or in ME.
> 
> I can't believe I didn't get the Lake Placid shot, given I've takenthe same picture.



ya its ADK


----------



## gwags (Jun 12, 2005)

Rocky Peak Ridge?


----------



## Greg (Jun 12, 2005)

cbcbd said:
			
		

> Hillman's Highway, between Boot Spur and Washington - View from Hojo's on the Tuckerman Ravine Trail. Yeah, pretty easy, but it boosted my morale


Correct! Another easy one:




This one's old school. My brother, David (left) and me some 17 years ago!


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 13, 2005)

*Old School*

Is that Abraham (ME)


----------



## Greg (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Old School*



			
				Mike P. said:
			
		

> Is that Abraham (ME)


Nope. Think false summits.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jun 13, 2005)

Osgood Ridge?


----------



## Greg (Jun 13, 2005)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> Osgood Ridge?


A winner!


----------



## Greg (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## awf170 (Jun 13, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

>


camels hump


----------



## Greg (Jun 13, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> camels hump


Well done. Notice Sugarbush and Mad River Glen in the view. Taken May 1998.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 13, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya those mountains were the only reason i got it, and is that mrg or sugarbush north and south... nvm i see the little MRG trails


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 13, 2005)

Madison was my 2nd guess but Michael beat me to it


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 13, 2005)

Where are we?


----------



## Greg (Jun 13, 2005)

Garfield?


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 13, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Garfield?



Yup that was too easy as I just posted a trail report this morning,


----------



## Greg (Jun 13, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The profile of Lafayette was the giveaway for me. Here's a new one:


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 14, 2005)

Having never been to either place I'm going to guess, my guesses are Acadia or Cardigan

How do I copy a picture into the thread for guessing?


----------



## Greg (Jun 14, 2005)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> Having never been to either place I'm going to guess, my guesses are Acadia or Cardigan


I'll give it to you. that's Cadillac Mountain in Acadia from Dorr Mountain.



			
				Mike P. said:
			
		

> How do I copy a picture into the thread for guessing?


Go to the *dedicated album* for this thread. Select "add photos" from the drop down. Once they are uploaded, access the photo and right-click on it and go to properties. Copy the URL for the image and post it here with IMG tags around it. For example:


```
[img]http://www.alpinezone.com/albums/album95/DSC00022_22.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## Strat (Jun 14, 2005)

Cityskier said:
			
		

> This one might be easy...


Saw no one finished this off, that's Acadia/Bar Harbor from Cadillac...

I'm new by the way, though I've lurked for a while, in case you guys wanna do the initiaton rituals, haha...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 14, 2005)

Strat said:
			
		

> Cityskier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome Strat..Where is that pic taken when you click on your link? Is that really the bush?


----------



## Greg (Jun 15, 2005)

Strat said:
			
		

> I'm new by the way, though I've lurked for a while, in case you guys wanna do the initiaton rituals, haha...


Welcome! :beer:


----------



## dmc (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Greg (Jun 15, 2005)

Wild guess........ahh..uhmmm.....eh....Hunter?!  :idea:


----------



## JimG. (Jun 15, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

>



Near the Firetower on top of the real Hunter mountain.


----------



## dmc (Jun 15, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Wild guess........ahh..uhmmm.....eh....Hunter?!  :idea:



Actually - Rusk Mountain looking north by the shelter..
http://www.topozone.com/map.asp?lat...s=50&size=l&symshow=n&datum=nad83&layer=DRG25


----------



## Strat (Jun 15, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Strat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, that's John Egan dropping off the big face on the Church. 

Well, I think. I actually got that from an article about Sugarbush from the online version of some ski magazine, but the caption underneath said Sugarloaf... but I'm about 99% sure that it was labled wrong... well, in any case, it's a real good pic!


----------



## Strat (Jun 15, 2005)

Here's my entry... should be too hard...


----------



## awf170 (Jun 15, 2005)

Strat said:
			
		

> Here's my entry... should be too hard...



sugarbush, ellen peak, right after upper FIS


----------



## Strat (Jun 15, 2005)

Well, I guess that was a bit too easy. Let me try something else...






General location is very simple, but can you guess exactly?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 15, 2005)

Strat said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one nice shot


----------



## Strat (Jun 15, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Strat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most definitely... now if only I could find where I got it...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 15, 2005)

Anybody?


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 15, 2005)

Strat said:
			
		

> Well, I guess that was a bit too easy. Let me try something else...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely Acadia. Atop The Bubbles facing west toward Jordan Pond and Cadillac


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 15, 2005)

I know I'm right on that one so here is the next picture.

Probably easy, but it is a nice picture.  Name the mountain and the where I was standing.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jun 15, 2005)

ga2ski - you're standing on Liberty looking at Flume.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey - I won earlier and I never posted! :blink:

Okay, here's my where-is-it shot:


----------



## awf170 (Jun 15, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> I know I'm right on that one so here is the next picture.
> 
> Probably easy, but it is a nice picture.  Name the mountain and the where I was standing.



i was always curious about the skiability(yes i enjoy making up my own words) of those slides... i think they are skiable just sick, with high avi danger


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 15, 2005)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> ga2ski - you're standing on Liberty looking at Flume.


yup.


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 15, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> i was always curious about the skiability(yes i enjoy making up my own words) of those slides... i think they are skiable just sick, with high avi danger



I look at them often on the way to/from SR in the winter.  I think they are skiable, but I would need a good beacon and a good buddy that knows alot about avalanches before I tried it.


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 15, 2005)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> Hey - I won earlier and I never posted! :blink:
> 
> Okay, here's my where-is-it shot:



No clue.  Guessing Galehead or one of the Twins (Never been on the twins or galehead) as i think that is the Franc ridge in the background.

Awesome picture.


----------



## Strat (Jun 15, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> Strat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As you decided to advance on this, I'm gonna give it away... not actually on the bubbles, actually from pemetic mountain, looking east towards south bubble, sargeant mountain...


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 15, 2005)

Strat said:
			
		

> ga2ski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry. you should have said " No,you are wrong!"  I would have kept guessing with the help of my Acadia map.  I need to get back up there and do more hiking.


----------



## Strat (Jun 15, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> Sorry. you should have said " No,you are wrong!"  I would have kept guessing with the help of my Acadia map.  I need to get back up there and do more hiking.


Haha, still getting to know the ropes around here... I could do another Acadia one... let's see... 






Should be pretty easy...


----------



## MichaelJ (Jun 16, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> No clue.  Guessing Galehead or one of the Twins (Never been on the twins or galehead) as i think that is the Franc ridge in the background.



Nope! Any other takers? I didn't go out of the area; it is in New England...


----------



## pizza (Jun 16, 2005)

How 'bout this extremely easy one..





I like bridges..


----------



## MichaelJ (Jun 16, 2005)

pizza said:
			
		

> How 'bout this extremely easy one..
> I like bridges..



"Sweet!" says the former structural engineer and bridge designer.

But I have no idea where it is...


----------



## JimG. (Jun 16, 2005)

pizza said:
			
		

> How 'bout this extremely easy one..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bear Mountain?


----------



## pizza (Jun 16, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Bear Mountain?



Yep! Shot from the side of (not the summit) of Bear Mountain. That's the Bear Mountain Bridge, Anthony's nose (the peak directly above the bridge on the Westchester Side), and The Hudson River.

The reason I love this photo is we get to compare the color of the Hudson to the color of Hessian Lake. Ooooh.. brown rivers!


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 16, 2005)

Brown rivers and green ponds . . . I thought New Jersey, but southern New York is the same thing.


----------



## salida (Jun 16, 2005)

here is one...


----------



## MichaelJ (Jun 16, 2005)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

>



Bwahaha! Stumped you all!

I'm standing on Mt. Moriah. The nearer peaks are the Carter Range. In the distance from center to right are Washington and the Northern Presidentials.

See the 4347x1440 original picture.


----------



## salida (Jun 16, 2005)

well stitched panorama i must say, almost didnt notice


----------



## awf170 (Jun 16, 2005)

salida said:
			
		

> well stitched panorama i must say, almost didnt notice



i didnt even notice until you said anything... nice job


----------



## MichaelJ (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks! The camera has a specific panorama mode, which locks the white balance and exposure across all the shots. That makes a huge difference in reducing the seams.


----------



## NoodleRod (Jun 17, 2005)

From a recent trip  :lol:


----------



## NoodleRod (Jun 17, 2005)

NoodleRod said:
			
		

> From a recent trip  :lol:



Nobody got this yet...? Hint..SW ADK's high pks.
 :idea:  :idea:


----------



## NoodleRod (Jun 20, 2005)

Ok, last clue, somebody should know this...
There is a former "great camp" named after this peak.
This view is practicaly from that camp.


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 20, 2005)

NoodleRod said:
			
		

> Ok, last clue, somebody should know this...
> There is a former "great camp" named after this peak.
> This view is practicaly from that camp.



Oh now I know it. Camp Wannaseemapeepee.


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 22, 2005)

Trying to keep this alive.
Where am I now?(hint this is my 100th post)  What 4000-footer am I looking at?


----------



## gwags (Jun 22, 2005)

i'd like to keep it going too.

Is NR's Santanoni and Couchie?


----------



## NoodleRod (Jun 23, 2005)

gwags said:
			
		

> i'd like to keep it going too.
> 
> Is NR's Santanoni and Couchie?



Yes that is Santanoni (with the slash) and I am not sure what the name of the peak is to the left. Good job, I was begining to wonder if anyone would get it.
 :roll:  :roll:


----------



## TenPeaks (Jun 23, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> Trying to keep this alive.
> Where am I now?(hint this is my 100th post)  What 4000-footer am I looking at?



Is it the view from the North Tripyramid slide looking towards Osceola and East Osceola?


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 26, 2005)

TenPeaks said:
			
		

> ga2ski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## awf170 (Jun 26, 2005)

salida said:
			
		

> here is one...



camels hump


----------

